
Rise from the Ashes – Incremental APIs with Phoenix - tortilla
https://medium.com/@sugarpirate/rise-from-the-ashes-incremental-apis-with-phoenix-b08cd66bd142#.frf5e77y5
======
pselbert
Transitioning to a new language through the "wrap and extend" strategy is
wise. Nice to see a tool popup around it.

One thing that stood out to me was the reference to HTTPoison. It is
remarkable how ubiquitous HTTPoison became, despite how little it offers over
Hackney. Slightly more familiar syntax, a convenient 'use' macro and a
prominent place in the "Programming Elixir" book took it a long way. An
important element of being a fluid Elixir developer is becoming comfortable
with the Erlang ecosystem (and the often difficult to read documentation). I
have the feeling that the prevalence of HTTPoison in current libraries will
look like the proliferation of "acts_as" gems from the olden days of Rails.

